# Job Opportunities anyone?



## fay roslan (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello,

I am currently having a hard time looking for a job in Australia. I am from Malaysia and hold a Bachelor Degree in Law (L.L.B). Have also completed the requirements for a practising certificate to practice as an advocate and solicitor. However, I am really trying to look for overseas jobs and Australia is one of my main choices. I have a couple of friends who has been living there and all of them said that Australia is a great place. Although I hold a degree in Law, I have also been involved in Non-governmental organization works related to abolishment of death penalty, refugees and immigrants. Apart from that, I have also been involved in the entertainment industries and has experience in coaching. I am also looking for a possibility of migration. Please enlighten me of any options that I can look at and advise me on ways to find my way to Australia legally. Thank you so much


----------



## Nadesno1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Fay, I may be able to help you. I run a global business and I'm looking for people to join my team around the world. The work is flexible and you can work at your own pace around any other commitments. Please let me know if you're interested and I can send you a short video of what's involved &#55357;&#56842; thanks, Nadine


----------

